# CDL required for Flat bed truck in California?



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

The CDL is needed only if the GVW of the vehicle or combination of vehicles if towing a trailer, is greater than 26,001#. Not sure about CA's weigh stations, but generally you need to stop if you're driving any vehicle with a name on the side of it (commercial) that has a GVW over 10,000#. The 5500 meets that definition, if you choose to put your name on the door. Otherwise it is a personal vehicle being used to haul your personal property. My interpretation.

A friendly phone call to CHP would get any questions answered.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

homegrown said:


> I have a ram 5500 flatbed for hauling bees. Do I need to have a CDL to haul my own bees within California? Do I need to stop at weigh stations and all the other bs for commercial vehicles?


You don't need a cdl unless you're rated at over 26,000 but in Ca you will have to have a weight sticker and deal with scales, etc. CA considers anything larger than a one ton to be commercial. One tons with a regular bed aren't but as soon as you put a flatbed on it it's commercial.


----------

